# So a Wheel of Time Pilot aired...



## Volsung (Feb 11, 2015)

For those of you lucky enough to be unaware, there was a Wheel of Time TV pilot called &#8220;Winter Dragon&#8221; that aired on FXX on the 9th at 1:30AM. I&#8217;m still shocked and disgusted at how bad it is and how it just stinks of slimy executive shenanigans. So with that said, here is a link explaining the whole story better than I could at this time. 

The Real Reason That Crazy Wheel of Time Pilot Was So Awful | WIRED

The option rights were supposed to revert back to &#8216;Bandersnatch&#8217; (the Jordan Estate) on the 11th&#8230;i.e. as of this typing. 

For the many that missed it, here it is. Be strong, you can get through it. 



Now here&#8217;s a fan production that was done a little over a year ago. On its own it still needs a tweak here and there, but it&#8217;s better than that &#8220;official&#8221; abomination. 



It just goes to show you that true fans know how to get things done right. 

When you get passed that fact that it's the definition of garbage, I think it would've been okay if they at least had a production that wasn&#8217;t akin to Hercules & Xena from 199-....ing-5.

What's your take on this? It's shameful (yet not surprising) how a company would release a high school play that probably cost $500 and a cup of coffee just to keep the option that they can't do justice to.

Well they can't take the books away. Remember the books...remember...REMEMBER.


----------



## Glosni (Feb 11, 2015)

That... that.. that was painful to watch. Why does the Game of Thrones crowd get such a high quality show with a ridiculous budget and Wheel of Time looks like the CGI Department spend 10 bucks on everything? Love the books, read six of them so far and the one thing that always bothers me is how Jordan cannot write a dialogue scene without describing every nuance in their faces/tone of voices. "She raised an eyebrow..." "His voice shaking just a bit.."

Anyway, yeah that sucked donkey balls.


----------



## myrtorp (Feb 11, 2015)

I saw that fan made one yesterday, good stuff! I dont think I'll watch Winter Dragon, reading about how bad it is. 

I finished A Memory of Light just a few days ago. Holy crap. Its been a long time coming, really long time. I've read this seris for like 7-8 years, not reading anything else during this time. Im not a slow reader but I take long periods where I dont read at all. I finished the book unusually fast but it was so intence i could not put it down. 
Now after all these years its over. I feel a little bit empty since its been an awsome adventure, its got a special place in my heart.

I guess I could start it all over since it was so many years since I read the first one 



Edit I just realize I have the prologue here, I havent read that! The adventure isnt completley over!!!


----------



## ferret (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't be bothered to watch it... it's absolutely super low quality. It's clear they just needed something to meet the legal deadlines they had so they could continue development.

Comments I read though seemed to suggest that despite the cheesiness, it was at least faithful to the original prologue.



..... But the mere fact that this topic even exists is causing me to want to read the series again.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow what a colossal cluster .......

Wheel of Time TV pilot producers sue Robert Jordan


----------



## Volsung (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't know if I should laugh or scream at that joke of a lawsuit.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 17, 2015)

Volsung said:


> It's shameful (yet not surprising) how a company would release a high school play that probably cost $500 and a cup of coffee just to keep the option that they can't do justice to.



Agreed, but this kind of shenanigans ain't new.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 20, 2015)

Pro-tip:

Don't base a 20 some minute episode off a 6 page prologue. None of it means *anything* to people whom haven't read the books. And the people whom have read the books are going to notice all the ....ed up changes. 


I understand that this is just (in theory) a rights thing, but .....


----------



## helvbdxzy (Mar 4, 2015)

It's clear they just needed something to meet the legal deadlines they had so they could continue development.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 4, 2015)

This was forgotten very quickly. They still hold the rights and are insisting they get to make a full series.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 4, 2015)

It doesn't seem like the smartest thing in the world to sue the widow of the writer who wrote the series you're trying to develop. Great way to build a fan base.


----------

